# Important Announcement III



## Administrator (Aug 21, 2014)

For the record I have not personally deleted a single thread from this site since the moment I was introduced.

Carry on....


----------



## Administrator (Aug 21, 2014)

What misappropriation? The content that was published here is where it has always been.


----------



## Administrator (Aug 21, 2014)

And you continue to post content on our servers.


----------



## Administrator (Aug 21, 2014)

No claim of copyright. You publish content here it will remain published here.


----------



## Administrator (Aug 21, 2014)

kraley said:


> Verticalscope said:
> 
> 
> > And you continue to post content on our servers.
> ...


I have admitted nothing of the sort.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2014)

http://newbrunswickfishing.com/forums/i ... scope-inc/

"I can only assume you went looking for the dirt on us. to be honest any company that you search for dirt online will have someone who doesnt like them. We are actually all about keeping communities online. Part of this includes paying bills and this does include advertising. This site has always had ads, look around! We are not about to change any of this for the membership what you see is likely what you will continue to see. We do increase the advertisments on some sites for guests and this is done for one main reason. Guest traffic contributes nothing to the site and just ends up wasting resouces. Think if it like an uninvited guest to a part you are having that shows up and drinks your beer then leaves. One would hope they would at least drop some change in the couch cusions. Guest traffic lands here from google searches or other links. Reads, researches, clicks around and then leaves... the least they could do is trip over a few ads on the way out. If they are smart they might actually register for the site and start making frineds and contributing content to the site."

I often log on to AKFF on my break at work. I enjoy viewing content as a guest and not logging on. Will I now be spammed for this privilege?


----------



## curly (Apr 9, 2013)

Are you pair bored?


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Occy?


----------

